# So lets hear those season totals boys!



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I just can't help but wonder who the top killer was this year. I might be up there in the running but we'll have to see how this play's out.

To the best of my records I believe I was right at 11 ducks and 3 geese on the hunts that mattered. 

The first of those hunts was a spectacular day with 65 degree weather and no birds flying worth crap but my 7 year old son told me to be patient dad as he was sure we were going to get at least 2 for the day, well as luck would have it we did. One was a trophy ******* and the other a ugly drake greenie.

The next hunt big hunt involved my Daughter, my FIL and myself. This was a field hunt for ducks. The birds weren't flying until about 3:30 pm and boy did they not disappoint. We had mallards and wig all over us, the problem was they would not get inside that magic 30 yard line. Well my daughter being the optimist she was said don't worry dad we'll get some birds. Finally we had a pair lock up and a pulled a nice double and folded them both. As soon as they hit the ground my 6 year old 2 legged golden retriever was out of the blind and running through the hay. She marked the first one good but I had to go out and help her find number 2. When we got back to the blind she laid the drake mallard up on the hay and just started petting it and say look how beautiful he is daddy. We didn't get many more to work that night and I think I ended up with 4 mallards but the show of watching a couple thousands birds circling around and my little retriever fetching a couple of birds made it one to remember.

The next great hunt of the season involved my entire family and I going for a Sunday drive just to see what was around. We pulled up on a small lake and notice a 100 geese or so working in towards one of the shores. I decided to sneak around and have my 6 and 7 year old sneak down to a small rise that was in front of the flat it looked like the geese were headed. We got there just before the geese did and much to our delight they started feeding right up towards us. At about 30 yards we decided it was time to let them have it. We all jumped up of course got the deer in the head lights look. Well it was just a little to easy and 3 geese hit the dirt. I am not sure what was funnier the look in the eye's of the geese or the comment from my son as he picked up one bird and said dad this one is wearing a rolex and then my daughter picking up another saying daddy this one has a bracelet on.

Last to finish up the big kill day's my son and I were hunting a field for mallards and wig again. Once again the birds were not playing nice but a few were getting in a little two close. My son of course had to take his Red Ryder along for the hunt and every time a bird would get in to close he and I would take our shots. By the end of the night he had killed 2 mallards and 2 wig, me on the other hand I only managed on wig. When we got home he went running into the house and said mom your never going to believe it................I out shot dad tonight, I got 4 ducks and he only got one.

There were a few other hunts that I think I killed a few birds on but I had not better add any to my total as I really don't remember just how many I got so I will be honest and stick to the 11 ducks and 3 geese with 2 bands.

So let hear it boys, just how many did you killers get


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job, I enjoyed your pics this season like always! I never really got out this year but the extended grebe season just got going and that is where I usually do my damage, so I'll post up my totals later on as the season progresses!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll wait and post my totals on page 15.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'll wait and post my totals on page 15.


Hey you were the one begging for it so I say man up and post up bud!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> nice job, I enjoyed your pics this season like always! I never really got out this year but the extended grebe season just got going and that is where I usually do my damage, so I'll post up my totals later on as the season progresses!


Golf its just not the same with out our wig man. You need to come back to the fowl side bud and give up those dumb 4 legged critters!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Great stories bud!!!

Ahh the land of season totals. It's what separates the normal schmo from the pro-staffer. 

Seeing how I'm a schmo I didn't keep track of much. Shot a few birds that flocked together, struck out a few times, got the boat stuck, got humbled a few times, got in a few arguments(w/family), shot my home made decoy on accident, hunted a far off place with some bears, laughed and connected even more with my son, checked him out of school a few times as a surprise to take him hunting, harvested a few new bird species, muddied up pretty bad several times, missed when I shouldn't have, froze my arse off, and finally had an absolute ball doing it all!! Super forward looking to do it all over again!!!:mrgreen:

As far as numbers, I think I limited on ducks, dark geese, brant, and soda pop at least once through the season...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Hey you were the one begging for it so I say man up and post up bud!


OK, thanks.

What margin of error do I get? :grin:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Golf its just not the same with out our wig man. You need to come back to the fowl side bud and give up those dumb 4 legged critters!


it's even worse than that, I have the fishing bug too!!! I never use to fish and now I do that more than anything.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will start. it was my worst year in a long time. But other stuff made up for it.Like my first goose band,my girlfriend first duck,Taking a youth out to get her first duck,Took a guy out and got him his first snow goose.Getting to take a good friend and his boy out for there swans and helping them get there swans. My pup getting her first duck in her mouth at 5 month old.my nephew being with me when i killed my swan. I got to share the marsh with family and some great friends. The number of birds we killed was just a bonus. ended the season with 3 honkers 1 snow goose 1 swan and around 46 ducks. but like i said all of those numbers where just bonus for me.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I renewed my membership to the black hoodie prostaff again this year, and it paid off. We boated over 800 birds this season. It was a good year. But I'm glad it's over. All those 3.5" shells, yelling matches and loud duck boats sure take a toll on a guy. Not to mention packing around all those heavy lanyards stacked with bands can make a neck sore.... 

Seriously tho, It was a great year for what we had to work with (no water, no ducks, an early freeze and more beard growin' face painted dudes than you could shake a stick at). Already looking forward to October:mrgreen:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I believe I had somewhere around 27 ducks and 2 geese. As dustin said, its just a bonus for all the fun I had!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> I just can't help but wonder who the top killer was this year. I might be up there in the running but we'll have to see how this play's out.
> 
> To the best of my records I believe I was right at 11 ducks and 3 geese on the hunts that mattered.


Great post, after all the dust settles, that is what really matters most in the marsh. I thoroughly enjoyed watching my 13 year old son drop a pair of teal on the youth duck hunt and 2 big mallards on the opening morning. They were the 2 best hunts of the year. What I regret from last year is that I didn't take him more often, something I will correct next year.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I shot 783 mallards, 348 widgeons, 127 trumpeter swans, 547 teal, 2 coots, 865 wood ducks, all hens and an eagle.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> I shot 783 mallards, 348 widgeons, 127 trumpeter swans, 547 teal, 2 coots, 865 wood ducks, all hens and an eagle.


 You are such a liar!!! NOBODY would _just _shoot 2 coots. If you shoot once, you usually kill 3.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> You are such a liar!!! NOBODY would _just _shoot 2 coots. If you shoot once, you usually kill 3.


I shot them with my blowgun and poison darts infected with west nile virus.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I shot 783 mallards, 348 widgeons, 127 trumpeter swans, 547 teal, 2 coots, 865 wood ducks, all hens and an eagle.


That's an unusually high number of Trumpeters. Any videos? Recipes?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot my phone that day. I just handed them to some homeless guy along the jordan river. He said he was going to make jerky.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> What margin of error do I get? :grin:


Like one of my engineering teachers said - "what's a factor of 10 among friends?" :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I shot 643 shells this season...............The guy that owned them is still pizzed.... and it's harder than you think when they are spinning around on a stake.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I shot 783 mallards, 348 widgeons, 127 trumpeter swans, 547 teal, 2 coots, 865 wood ducks, all hens and an eagle.


Well I shot 2 reward band geese at a $100 a piece.

I got paid to shoot my birds!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

So did I. I'm a pro staffrr . I sold the pelts for 1.25.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

martymcfly73 said:


> I shot 783 mallards, 348 widgeons, 127 trumpeter swans, 547 teal, 2 coots, 865 wood ducks, all hens and an eagle.


We must have been having the same dreams the night before heading out cause I had piles of birds everywhere before I woke up! Then not so much........

Only one day brought me a limit this year then I posted a picture and the rest is, well, you know. One goose had a momentary lapse in judgement and paid the price for it. Hunted some new spots this year with my son, fought my boat most days we went out (it won) and had a great time. As always I didnt get out as much as I wanted but thats every year.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

For this years 2013-2014 waterfowl season I topped out at 91 ducks (mostly mallards) 1 banded greenhead and 12 geese 2 of which were banded. and I hunted a total of 31 days. thats counting every time I pulled my shotgun out of its case......BUT I still have until Feb. 2nd for geese so i'm hoping to change that goose/band count


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> For this years 2013-2014 waterfowl season I topped out at 91 ducks (mostly mallards) 1 banded greenhead and 12 geese 2 of which were banded. and I hunted a total of 31 days. thats counting every time I pulled my shotgun out of its case......BUT I still have until Feb. 2nd for geese so i'm hoping to change that goose/band count


That's a solid season for Utah. Congrats!


----------



## grind'em427 (Nov 27, 2011)

33 geese (2 bands), 13 of the geese were killed in Colorado. 
56 ducks, 1 banded green winged teal wich was my first banded duck.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> That's a solid season for Utah. Congrats!


Thanks! and they were all in utah BTW. for me I just count the state I live in...also you make it sound like you live in a different state?? if so which one?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> Thanks! and they were all in utah BTW. for me I just count the state I live in...also you make it sound like you live in a different state?? if so which one?


I am a (435 lol) Utah'n but work in NV and have homes in both states so I get to hunt both states each year. When home freezes hard I just stay down here and hunt but until then I mostly hunt at home. I will be hunting ducks and geese down here the next 3 days as the hunt here ends sunday.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Once again (0) ducks!!!! 10tenner


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

hamernhonkers said:


> I am a (435 lol) Utah'n but work in NV and have homes in both states so I get to hunt both states each year. When home freezes hard I just stay down here and hunt but until then I mostly hunt at home. I will be hunting ducks and geese down here the next 3 days as the hunt here ends sunday.


Lucky


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I only got four Harlequins this year. I like to put my otter skin hat on my head and swim around the bay with just my eyes poking above the water. I swim up to a duck and grab him. It's cold.:mrgreen:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I have to say that this has been one of my best seasons ever. Low water and difficult conditions kind of forced me to seek out new spots and hunt old spots in a different way, which turned out to be a great thing. Also managed to shoot my first birds out of coffin blinds, first birds out of layouts, and was lucky enough to get my first all-greenhead limit. 

According to my journal I hunted about 30 days, as far as duck totals I won't say the exact number but it was more than 50 and less than 500. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My season was EPIC...ly horrible. I killed exactly 0 waterfowl of any sort this year. That's right! Nothing! Just doing my part to conserve. I got out less, shot less, and hit absolutely nothing this year. Here's to 2014-15!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

In terms of improvement, I was up 800% on my duck numbers this year over last year.

I also got my first and only goose this year.

But, the highlight of my waterfowl season was Mrs. Dodger's first duck. I won't ever forget that.


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Good job. Its not about the ducks and geese but the memories you got with the little ones that matter.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Well compared to last season it was fair. Barely got half of what I got last year and got skunked more then I ever have in a season.
Went out 61 days got 0 on 14 of those days and averaged right around 3 ducks a day on the other 47 days. 
Also got 4 geese. One of which was a cackler my first. 
no bands on the geese but did find a band in the dirt while sneeking up on some geese.

My 14y. son out did me on geese and got 7 and got his first band.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

oh all right, if you really have to know...

59 geese
31mallards
26widgeons
44teal
6gadwall
125goldeneyes
2canvasbacks
1redhead
7scaup
22cinnamon teal
14pacific eiders
9spectacled eiders
1labrador duck
9common merganzers
6hooded merganzers
2redbreasted merganzers
1ww scoter
4king eiders


....then that **** alarm clock went off....



honestly, the season down right sucked. had a few bright spots as far as birds taken, but i feel very fortunate to have shared the days i have with my hunting buddy. we have witnessed some great things over the years, the best of which for me has been watching him growup.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

It was the toughest season I've had in the 9 years I've been hunting. Ducks ended up being a little less than usual and geese were substantially less, however I went out almost twice as much as last year. Guess I learned the hard way about what happens when you only learn to hunt a few areas really well and those areas are dry and don't have much feed on them. I did diversify a bit and went on my first layout boat hunt and that was fun.

All in all it was a weird season. Numbers wise ducks were similar but very different species than normal. Usually it is mostly mallards, pins, and wigeon for me but I shot very few greens, even less pins, but lots of wigeon, teal, and scaup. The geese seemed to break their pattern they'd kept over the past few years it took to somewhat figure them out. Kind of a head scratcher for me.


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

Got skunked a few times, shot a limit a few times, got cold a few times, fell in the mud once, put 11,000 miles on my pickup, shot way too much ammo, ate a LOT of duck, had a lot of laughs, and had a helluva good time doing it! Now it's time for the depression to set in.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duck jerky said:


> Well compared to last season it was fair. Barely got half of what I got last year and got skunked more then I ever have in a season.
> Went out 61 days got 0 on 14 of those days and averaged right around 3 ducks a day on the other 47 days.


I had similar results with ducks this season.8) Last year was the best season I have ever had, as far as duck numbers. On this years youth hunt there were more ducks than I have ever seen. Skip ahead 2 weeks for the regular opener and most of those ducks were gone. Weird! I didn't shoot a limit of ducks until October 28th. The hard freeze came around December 4th and the ducks all but disappeared. I only limited twice in December and once in January. I still had fun and will do it all again next season.......


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

i ended with 123 ducks and 2 geese it was the best season i have ever had.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Can I count today's in my total even if they are not in Utah?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Longgun said:


> 4king eiders
> 
> ....then that **** alarm clock went off.....


There is always next year!!!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I ended with 152 ducks and 10 honkers (2 bands) and 1 snow and 1 blue.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I hunted 24 days and had my son on all but 4 or 5 of them. My pup worked great for me and had a record number of retrieves. Shot about the same number if birds as I usually do. All in all it was one of my best seasons.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think this is going 15 pages. I may jump in earlier.

.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> I don't think this is going 15 pages. I may jump in earlier.
> 
> .


Do it.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm waiting until wyogoob posts his totals so I can one up him.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I don't think this is going 15 pages. I may jump in earlier.
> 
> .


We need to start talking about how MM are destroying the marsh, the only correct way to kill a duck is over decoys, and if you don't wear a black hoodie with a lanyard full of calls and bands and shoot a Benelli with Black Cloud or Hevi Metal you ain't a real duck hunter.

Yep better post the count up now Goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> We need to start talking about how MM are destroying the marsh, the only correct way to kill a duck is over decoys, and if you don't wear a black hoodie with a lanyard full of calls and bands and shoot a Benelli with Black Cloud or Hevi Metal you ain't a real duck hunter.
> 
> Yep better post the count up now Goob.


Not yet.

This thread is never about mud motors and air boats; it's about possession limits.

OK, everyone count the number of ducks and geese they have in their freezer and post up. Let me warn you fellas ahead of time, your neighbors's aunt's hunting dog can not store a limit of ducks in your freezer.

We got a long way to go yet. Give me sum sugar guys.

.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

my season was good end with 92 ducks and 2 geese here in southern Utah


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I ended up with 26 ducks and one swan. It was really fun to get out with family, friends and my pup. Hopefully next year is even better!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I got one of them thar wedged billed diver ducks. And a few mustard billed puddlers.
And a whole bunch of memorable retrieves.....

Spry


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> OK, everyone count the number of ducks and geese they have in their freezer and post up. Let me warn you fellas ahead of time, your neighbors's aunt's hunting dog can not store a limit of ducks in your freezer.
> 
> We got a long way to go yet. Give me sum sugar guys.
> 
> .


Ok, I currently have two ducks in the freezer.

It was a rough year. I had one good early season hunt for puddlers, then shot nothing but scaup and buffleheads for 3 or 4 weeks in a row, then found some more puddlers in mid-late november, then had the worst late season I've ever had. I didn't shoot a single duck in the last month of the season (went 5 times, missed one shot). Evidently I'm not too good at finding places to go once things freeze.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I hunted 29 days this season. My 2 favorite days, were the youth hunt and the opener with my son. I enjoyed watching him shoot a couple ducks 10x more than I enjoy shooting them myself. My next 2 favorite days I only shot 1 duck each day for the whole day. On the last day of the season I spent 5 hours sitting in cow manure in a corn field watching huge flocks of mallards buzz the spread. Just enjoyed the show. I used to care about shooting a limit and numbers of ducks, geese, etc... but things are slowly changing for me. I found out this year, I just enjoy being out, alone in the marsh or on a river with no one else around. Ducks are always welcome, but are no longer required for a good day of hunting. 

This season was remarkable for me in that I ended up with 8 bands this year which more than double my total number of bands since I started hunting. I just expected a band every time I picked up a goose.


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

toasty said:


> I found out this year, I just enjoy being out, alone in the marsh or on a river with no one else around.


If I had to put up with honer or myself, I'd probably prefer hunting alone, too. -O,-


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Not yet.
> 
> This thread is never about mud motors and air boats; it's about possession limits.
> 
> ...


Well, my goal every year is to end the season with a possession limit in my freezer, for eating throughout the year. I think at last count I had about a dozen in the freezer.

One thing that I've always wondered-I'll often save the legs from my ducks and geese until I have bag of 30 or 40 legs, then I'll smoke them, strip all the meat off and make a pot of chili or barbecue duck leg sandwiches. If I've already used the breast meat and I'm just saving the legs, does that count against my possession limit?

PS-if it does, I'm just asking this question hypothetically :mrgreen:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

bug doc said:


> If I had to put up with honer or myself, I'd probably prefer hunting alone, too. -O,-


lol... Bugdoc, you're one to talk, I'll bet you hunted at least 30 days by your lonesome this year (if you don't include your fine companion Caesar). 
I'll bet it is nice to hunt when you don't have me claiming I shot all the ducks you just shot.  Only way I can get my numbers up is claiming I doubled on every bird that is shot in our group.


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

toasty said:


> lol... Bugdoc, you're one to talk, I'll bet you hunted at least 30 days by your lonesome this year (if you don't include your fine companion Caesar).
> I'll bet it is nice to hunt when you don't have me claiming I shot all the ducks you just shot.  Only way I can get my numbers up is claiming I doubled on every bird that is shot in our group.


I thought I was the one claiming all your birds...._O\\

Caesar and I had the river to ourselves quite a few times this year, but he likes it better when you guys show up...more birds to retrieve! //dog//

Caesar's season total (best I can determine) was 142 retrieves. Guess he's the winner outa our group.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Zero! Didn't even buy a duck stamp this year.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

i hunt with my best life long friends and the 5 of us killed a little over 50 geese and 600 ducks. our best season by a long shot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utarchery said:


> i hunt with my best life long friends and the 5 of us killed a little over 50 geese and 600 ducks. our best season by a long shot


You gotta be kiddin' me. 50 geese? 600 ducks ain't much; I've watched a lot of guys out here dress out a duck, not much left. But 50 geese?

Now you guys that shoot over 300 ducks a year must have some great duck recipes. Please put some of the recipes up in the Recipe Section.

thanks

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I shot 783 mallards, 348 widgeons, 127 trumpeter swans, 547 teal, 2 coots, 865 wood ducks, all hens and an eagle.


Any recipes?

I'm hoping the eagle wasn't a hen.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Zero! Didn't even buy a duck stamp this year.


Geeze Mr Z, I wouldn't let not havin' a duck stamp stop ya from puttin down a mess a ducks.

just kiddin'

.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, many great recipes. They have already been posted by others. The key is to get the meat taken care of ASAP!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Goob so what were your season totals?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Hey Goob so what were your season totals?


Geeze, I gave up on this thread when guys that shot 1,000,000 ducks this season complained duck stamps are going up $10.

I got 14 and kinda quit.

I pluck my ducks. So 14 is equal to about 42 of you guy's ducks.

We get a lot of out-of-town duck hunters these days. After they leave I walk the river behind them and pick up all the legs, thighs, hearts and gizzards they leave behind. So I'm good, have all the duck I can eat for one year. 14 is all I can have in possession anyway.

.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, I give up on this thread when guys that shot 1,000,000 ducks this season complained duck stamps are going up $10.
> 
> I got 14 and kinda quit.
> 
> ...


nope you can have 21 in possession. in less you have three linc holders in the house hold. then you can have 63 ducks in your house hold.:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> nope you can have 21 in possession. in less you have three linc holders in the house hold. then you can have 63 ducks in your house hold.:grin:


 Thanks man, you're right.

Dangit, I forgot they changed it. I took 2 guys from Florida and my brother from Illinois duck hunting numerous times this fall and told them 14 was the possession limit. :-(

You know technically, if I shoot 7 ducks (Pacific Flyway) I can't pick up, be in possession of, a bunch of duck legs and thighs I pick up the same day.

.


----------

